# Hate socialising at work



## Pluto (Jun 2, 2013)

I always dread when I walk in the door having to say hi when I walk to my desk, I try and avoid all eyecontact. Then when I have to go to another room I have to walk past my managers office and I always stop before and think if I should say hi or just walk past, I want to say hi but then everyone else will think why im not saying hi to them. 

Also leaving work is even harder as its usually dead silent and everyone can hear you leaving, all high profile managers. Im in a office room with all the upper management people. When it comes to my home time im afraid to leave as they are all still there doing work most of the time, but I always try and time my exit when someone is talking on the phone, or talking to each other so I can sneak out, even if I have to stay a bit later.

In fact there are these new guys who just moved in to our new office last week and im still yet to say a word to them, makes it even more awkward now.


----------



## pbjsamm (Jul 16, 2013)

I feel the exact same way. It never changes. I feel like this, every day. It's like my every move is being monitored. It's so awkward and uncomfortable.


----------



## da1 (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm concerned about going to the bathroom/pantry because I dislike walking past tables after tables of coworkers from my own department. I really hate being conspicuous. Sigh. Then there's the stress of bumping into them at the pantry or along the path to and fro the bathroom/pantry. The pressure of making small talks in order not to make myself look like a social outcast is absolutely draining me. However, I know no matter what I do I'm going to behave like a anti social loser whom nobody wants to have anything to do with. Therefore, these conflicting thoughts kinda make my mind goes all different directions and ended up snapping up my mental strength which I need for sustaining the workday.


----------



## Brandybutter (Jan 4, 2012)

It does seem to get worse as time goes on, and not better despite how many times you have to socialise. 

I walk around the building all day, and say hello to people but then I see them several times more, and do I say hello every single time? Or just smile? Am I saying or doing too much or not enough? It really pisses me off. Whatever I do, people don't like me so I wish I had the guts to just ignore everyone- but then everyone would hate me rather than maybe just dislike me. Can't stand it.


----------



## Pluto (Jun 2, 2013)

da1 said:


> I'm concerned about going to the bathroom/pantry because I dislike walking past tables after tables of coworkers from my own department. I really hate being conspicuous. Sigh. Then there's the stress of bumping into them at the pantry or along the path to and fro the bathroom/pantry. The pressure of making small talks in order not to make myself look like a social outcast is absolutely draining me. However, I know no matter what I do I'm going to behave like a anti social loser whom nobody wants to have anything to do with. Therefore, these conflicting thoughts kinda make my mind goes all different directions and ended up snapping up my mental strength which I need for sustaining the workday.


Yes bathroom breaks are awkward also. I remember I walked into the bathroom where there is only one urinal and I was about to walk out then the guy said hi, I said hi and I ended up waiting for him to finish.

Also going to the lunch room is awkward also, not knowing who is going to be there when you make a coffee, thus why I avoid going there, at least during the peak times of 10am and lunch time.



Brandybutter said:


> It does seem to get worse as time goes on, and not better despite how many times you have to socialise.
> 
> I walk around the building all day, and say hello to people but then I see them several times more, and do I say hello every single time? Or just smile? Am I saying or doing too much or not enough? It really pisses me off. Whatever I do, people don't like me so I wish I had the guts to just ignore everyone- but then everyone would hate me rather than maybe just dislike me. Can't stand it.


I say hi but hate it when they stop and expect me to say more. When I see that person again later on I don't say anything.


----------

